# Taurus model 3320 gun leather



## jasfortner (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello all!
I have a Taurus Tracker 44 mag 2 1/2" barrel (model 3320).
I'm looking for a good high riding outside the pants holster (preferable tan or brown leather) that can be worn right handed or maybe cross draw. This could be worn conceal carry with a coat which is what I'm aiming for. 
I contacted Galco direct and they suggested a forum.
Thanks, Jas


----------

